# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Hỏi về việc lập trình điều khiển cho máy đột dập CNC cải tiến từ máy dập trục khuỷu ?

## Trung Dũng Trần

Xin chào mọi người trong diễn đàn.
Mình là sinh viên bên cơ khí. Mình cũng thích tìm hiểu về CNC nhưng hiện tại đang vướng mắc 1 số vấn đề, mong mọi người đóng góp ý kiến và giúp đỡ.
Mình đang muốn dựng một lại 1 máy dập trục khuỷu cỡ nhỏ để cải tiến thành máy đột dập CNC (dạng máy và hoạt động giống như này,




mình chỉ làm một loại chày đột cố định, không có hệ thống thay chày tự động). Về vấn đề cơ khí thì cũng ổn nhưng về phần lập trình điều khiển đột thì mình chưa có kinh nghiệm làm. Ý tưởng của mình là sử dụng Mach3 chạy theo G-code ( ví dụ như đột thành hình chữ cái ). Nhưng mình cũng tìm hiểu trước đó là trong Mach3 không hỗ trợ lập trình đột theo điểm và cần phải thay đổi thông qua 1 phần mềm khác. Mong mọi người trả lời và đưa ra hướng giải quyết giúp mình. Xin cảm ơn !

----------


## CKD

Với máy dập kiểu này có mấy đặt trưng:
- Tốc độ dập phụ thuộc vào tốc độ quay của motor.
- Tốc độ dập liên tục giửa 2 lần có thể được điều khiển bằng lẫy cóc.

Như clip thì không để ý kỹ xem là nó đang đột liên tục hay có dừng lại theo nhịp cóc không.
Mình thì chưa làm qua máy kiểu này, tuy nhiên.. mình nghĩ không khó. Mình sẽ thử đặt chu trình làm việc theo kiểu dập liên tục, năng suất cao nhất. Vậy:
- Tốc độ chày dập là ổn định & phụ thuộc vào tốc độ động cơ.
- Phôi liệu phải được di chuyển & hoàn tất việc di chuyển trong một phần chu trình rút chày lên & một phần của chu trình hạ chày xuống.

Với 2 điểm mấu chốt trên:
- Để xác định vị trí và chu trình của chày ta có thể dùng các loại cảm biến (tiệm cận chẵng hạn) hoặc công tắc hành trình. Xuất hiện 2 tín hiệu, mình gọi là Up & Down để báo về hệ thống. Tín hiệu Up sẽ ON khi chày vừa được rút ra khỏi phôi liệu, tín hiệu Down sẽ On khi chày rút lên hết hành trình (*) hoặc chày đi xuống gần đến phôi liệu (**).
- Tốc độ di chuyển phôi liệu phải được tính toán trước, sao cho việc di chuyển phôi liệu bắt đầu khi có tín hiệu Up, và phải hoàn tất khi có tín hiệu down.
- Phần CAD/CAM có thể tận dụng những CAD/CAM có sẵn và thông dụng như ArtCAM, SheetCAM, SolidCAM, PowerMill v.v... cụ thể hơn như sau:
--- Vẽ trước các vị trí, dễ nhất là các hình tròn với tâm là tọa độ muốn dập. Hoặc chấm point (điểm) tại các vị trí tọa độ muốn dập.
--- Dùng cách tạo tool drill (khoan) để tạo G-Code xác định các lỗ khoan. Hoặc nếu dùng chương trình CAM đã có luôn chức năng đột (punching) thì tuyệt vời ông mặt trời...
--- Nếu dùng toolpath kiểu drill để tạo toolpath, thì cách thuận tiện nhất là can thiệp vào post processor để thay đổi chu trình khoan (drill) thành các lệnh phù hợp hơn với Mach3. Việc này thì chịu khó tìm hiểu chút về post processor của mỗi chương trình sẽ làm được. Những software mình nhắc tới ở trên mình đều đã can thiệp được.
- Phần Mach3. Theo mình vận hành thế này.
--- Chờ tín hiệu Up của máy đột.
--- Di chuyển phôi tọa độ XY với lệnh G00 hoặc G01. Nếu vẫn đang di chuyển mà xuất hiện tín hiệu Down với (*) thì xuất tín hiệu giật chốt cóc để dừng chày, với (**) thì báo erro, e-stop hoặc cắt tín hiệu XY không cho di chuyển.
--- Tạm dừng và chờ với lệnh M1.
--- Tiếp tục di chuyển XY ở những lệnh tiếp theo với tín hiệu Up (tác động vào Start input).

Cơ bản là vậy.
Để tìm thêm ít thông tin, hình ảnh bổ xung cho bài viết  :Wink: 

PS: gần đây xuất hiện vài thành viên không có tính xây dựng và có thể chưa xỉn đã lầy. Nên mình xin nói rỏ.
- Bài viết xuất phát từ suy nghĩ cá nhân, đúng sai mình chưa xác định được trên thực tết. Nên chuyện đúng/sai mà tranh luận không có tính xây dựng xin miễn bàn. Góp ý, xây dựng, hoàn thiện rất hoan nghênh.
- Thường các bài viết của mình không được cẩn thận lắm, nên có thể sai nhiều lỗi (chính tả) trong đó. Hy vọng các bạn hiểu mình nói gì là được, ngữ pháp & chính tả xin thông cảm bỏ qua.
- Nếu trong bài viết có làm mất lòng ai, là do mình vô tình, không có cố ý. Xin đừng chấp nhất.

----------

anhcos, BKMech Co.,ltd, haiquanckbn, huyquynhbk, nobita_dtmt, Trung Dũng Trần

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Với máy dập kiểu này có mấy đặt trưng:
> - Tốc độ dập phụ thuộc vào tốc độ quay của motor.
> - Tốc độ dập liên tục giửa 2 lần có thể được điều khiển bằng lẫy cóc.
> 
> Như clip thì không để ý kỹ xem là nó đang đột liên tục hay có dừng lại theo nhịp cóc không.
> Mình thì chưa làm qua máy kiểu này, tuy nhiên.. mình nghĩ không khó. Mình sẽ thử đặt chu trình làm việc theo kiểu dập liên tục, năng suất cao nhất. Vậy:
> - Tốc độ chày dập là ổn định & phụ thuộc vào tốc độ động cơ.
> - Phôi liệu phải được di chuyển & hoàn tất việc di chuyển trong một phần chu trình rút chày lên & một phần của chu trình hạ chày xuống.
> 
> ...


Em cảm ơn rất nhiều vì những ý kiến đóng góp rất là hữu ích từ anh !  :Smile: 
Và cũng nhân tiện đây anh cũng cho em hỏi thì về phần điện thì em cần trang bị những đồ nào là cần thiết cho máy. Theo em tìm hiểu qua em được biết thì ngoài động cơ bước (hoặc AC Servo), driver động cơ, mạch BOB để  kết nối với máy tính, nguồn cấp. Ngoài ra thì còn có thiếu gì không nữa ạ. Em chưa có kinh nghiệm nhiều về CNC nên rất mong có những ý kiến từ anh và tất cả mọi người trong diễn đàn. Em cảm ơn ạ !

----------


## tammocviet

thank, gặp đúng bài viết rất hữu ích

----------


## Daedelus

Này thì dung CNC làm gì cho mệt, 2 con servo + 1 PLC + 1 HMI là dc, sau đó lập trình cho PLC phát xung,  HMI đưa thông số vào cho PLC phát VD: đưa số xung phát, đưa số lần phát, lấy tín hiệu bắt đầu phát lấy cái công tắc hành trình ở điểm chết trên của máy dập, máy dập để ở chế độ nhát 1. Nói chung là dùng PLC + HMI sẽ dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều về sử dụng cũng như sửa chữa so với mach3.

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Này thì dung CNC làm gì cho mệt, 2 con servo + 1 PLC + 1 HMI là dc, sau đó lập trình cho PLC phát xung,  HMI đưa thông số vào cho PLC phát VD: đưa số xung phát, đưa số lần phát, lấy tín hiệu bắt đầu phát lấy cái công tắc hành trình ở điểm chết trên của máy dập, máy dập để ở chế độ nhát 1. Nói chung là dùng PLC + HMI sẽ dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều về sử dụng cũng như sửa chữa so với mach3.


Máy mà em muốn thực hiện là máy có thể lập trình để đục các lỗ theo hình vẽ muốn đục chứ không phải là đục chỉ đúng 1 kiểu như trong video bác ạ. Bác có tư vấn thêm giúp em được về CNC cho máy này được không ?

----------


## CKD

Ý tưởng thực hiện thì như mình đã nói ở trên.
Còn muốn cụ thể thì phải xem thêm nhiều yếu tố, quan trọng vẫn là các xác máy đột nó như thế nào & ta có thể làm được những gì.

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Ý tưởng thực hiện thì như mình đã nói ở trên.
> Còn muốn cụ thể thì phải xem thêm nhiều yếu tố, quan trọng vẫn là các xác máy đột nó như thế nào & ta có thể làm được những gì.


Vâng. Ý kiến của anh rất hữu ích ạ. Em muốn anh tư vấn thêm cho em 1 số vẫn đề như này ạ:
1. Máy dập này của em sẽ cho hoạt động theo chế độ đơn nhát. Việc điều khiển chày đột lên xuống có 1 cuộn hút nam châm điện từ điều khiển. Khi đóng điện và ấn công tắc thì động cơ hoạt động, chày đôt xuống và đi lên luôn. Nhả công tắc thì động cơ dừng.
2. Sử dụng mạch điều khiển BOB sẽ xuất tiến hiệu để đóng nhả công tắc điện có được không anh?
3. Set điểm gốc máy như thế nào anh?
4. Các công tắc hành trình sẽ gắn như thế nào anh?
Anh có thể đưa ra hướng điều khiển cho dạng nguyên lí trên giúp em được không ạ/

----------


## ngvavinh

GIỚI THIỆU
GIAO DIỆN ĐIỀU KHIỂN MÁY ĐỘT CNC  MACHPRO PUNCH VN03

Đặc tính:

Số chày đột: Mạc định là 3 chày (số lượng mở rộng tới 256 chày)

Điều khiển tự động: Thay chày tự động theo chương trình mã G-Code

Cấu trúc G-Code: 

(đầu chương trình)

F7500 (Tốc độ XY)

M6 T1 (gọi chày 1)

X~ Y~ M3 (M3 - đột lỗ T1)

X~ Y~ M3

M6 T2

X~ Y~ M3 (Đột lỗ T2)

...

M998 (tới vị trí nạp liêu)

M30 (kết thúc CT)

Lệnh M6 Txxx gọi chày, tự động bù toạ độ

Lệnh M3 được thiết kế đặc biệt: tự động chọn chế độ đột hay đóng dấu theo số chày T#

Lập trình G-Code bằng phần mềm CAM hoặc ngay trên giao diện.

Bạn có thể sử dụng các phần mềm CAM như ProNest, CadNc với Post Procesor được thiết kế riêng cho MachPro Punch

Các trang màn hình điều khiển- xem ở đây :https://sites.google.com/site/congng...ach3punch-vn01

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> GIỚI THIỆU
> GIAO DIỆN ĐIỀU KHIỂN MÁY ĐỘT CNC  MACHPRO PUNCH VN03
> 
> Đặc tính:
> 
> Số chày đột: Mạc định là 3 chày (số lượng mở rộng tới 256 chày)
> 
> Điều khiển tự động: Thay chày tự động theo chương trình mã G-Code
> 
> ...


Bác ơi, phần mềm này sử dụng thì có sử dụng được với mạch Mach3 không bác?

----------


## CKD

@ Trung Dung Tran
Đầu tiên mình có lời xin lỗi đến tất cả các bạn đã email cho mình mà không nhận được hồi âm. Sự việc có hơi phủ phàng nhưng mình nghĩ ai cũng phải thế.
- Mọi thành viên diễn đàn đều được mình xem là bạn, bạn trong cùng sân chơi. Nhưng đa phần chỉ là bạn xã giao mà thôi, chỉ có một vài bạn trên này, đã trao đổi chia sẻ với nhau nhiều mới thành bạn thật sự.
- Mình *chỉ trao đổi cá nhân qua email, inbox, PM, điện thoại, facebook* với người thân, bạn bè (bạn thật sự), đối tác.
- Mình sẵn sàng trao đổi trên diễn đàn, nếu mình có thời gian rỗi, nếu bài viết (câu hỏi) mình đọc và hiểu, nếu vấn đề đang đề cập mình biết và tự tin về kiến thức của mình.
- Mục đích mình tham gia diễn đàn là muốn cùng chia sẻ và phát triển cộng đồng. Vì thế nếu là open thì nên chia sẻ, trao đổi trực tiếp trên diễn đàn. Và tất nhiên là trên này thì là free.
--> Vậy nên ai muốn Inbox riêng PM hoặc email, điện thoại v.v... xin vui lòng đặt vai trò trao đổi kiểu đối tác. Tức phải chia sẻ lợi ích win-win, kiến thức được quy đổi = cơm.

* Nhiều bạn trên diễn đàn đã PM, email, điện thoại, facebook nhưng không được mình trả lời tận tình (trả lời một cách chung chung), không giúp, không cho thì trách móc. Xin lỗi! Trước khi trách thì nên đặt bản thân vào vị trí của CKD và thử suy nghĩ lý do tại sao CKD phải trả lời.

Trở lại vấn đề của bác chủ.
Bác chủ không tiếp tục ở chủ đề của mình mà lại email cá nhân. Đúng lý là mình chẵng trả lời.
Nhưng trong email bác chủ có để link bài trên diễn đàn nên mình trả lời trên diễn đàn mà không trả lời qua email. Nếu mình là người chế máy dập CNC thì đây là cách mình làm.
- Việc điều khiển chu trình dập thì bản thân máy dập cóc đã tự làm. Cái lẫy cóc khi được tác động sẽ bắt đầu chu trình và sẽ tự dừng lại đúng vị trí khi ngưng tác động. Vậy nên quan tâm vào việc làm thế nào để "kích" cái lẫy này. Trên máy dập thủ công thì thường nó được liên kết đến bàn đạp. Chỉ cần tác động xong thì thôi, không cần phải giữ.
- Để bắt đầu chu trình thì có thể tác động qua lệnh M3, cái này thì Mach3 đã có sẵn và không phải làm gì cả.
- M3 phải chờ cho đến khi kết thúc chu trình dập. Việc chờ này có thể thực hiện kiểu delay (chờ) hoặc chờ một công tắc hành trình nào đó bị tác động. Thường thì kết thúc chu trình dập, trục khủy và thanh truyền nằm ở khoảng chết trên. Có thể đặt cảm biến hay công tắc hành trình để xác định điểm này và báo cho Mach3 biết là đã kết thúc chu trình, tiếp tục di chuyển.
- Vì là máy chế nên quy tắc vận hành là do mình quyết định, hoặc phải dựa vào chương trình CAD/CAM.

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Vâng đúng là em mail cho anh là chưa thích hợp. Em sẽ rút kinh nghiệm vấn đề này. Rất cảm ơn anh đã chia sẻ đưa ra ý kiến giúp em về vấn đề này.
Qua trả lời của anh như trên thì em cũng hiểu. Cái lẫy cóc kia của em đúng là có 1 cái pedan (bàn đạp) để đóng ngắt cuộn hút (coil) rồi qua ly hợp của máy dập. Quy tắc vận hành của em định làm là: Ban đầu khởi động chạy đến điểm đột đầu tiên sau đó cấp tín hiệu để đóng ly hợp. Chày đột đi xuống đột, đôt vị trí đó xong thì đi lên đồng thười ly hợp bị ngắt. Chờ phôi di chuyển đến vị trí đột tiếp theo rồi tiếp tục đóng ly hợp và tiến hành đột. Như vậy thì việc đột ở đây là không liên tục mà là đơn nhát. Còn em chưa hiểu về cái đặt CTHT ở vị trí điểm chết trên kia thì tín hiệu đó khai báo như thế nào trong Mach3 và khi chạy với chương trình Gcode kia thì sửa như thế nào để chạy được theo như quy tắc vận hành ở trên.

----------


## CKD

Về trình tự làm việc thì đúng như bạn nói.

Về cách làm cụ thể thì bạn nên tìm hiểu thêm G-Code, chí í là cách làm CAM cho mục đích của bạn. Nếu sử dụng cách tự viết tay thì phải hiểu rỏ G-Code, nếu dùng soft thì nên thử nghiệm soft trước xem nó cho kết quả thết nào. Từ kết quả này ta sẽ tiến hành phần điều khiển và cơ theo nó. Nếu khã năng tốt hơn thì ta có thể xử tất cả theo ý.

Về Mach3 nếu bạn muốn dùng nó làm CNC Control thì bạn nên tìm hiểu thêm các lệnh mà Mach3 có hổ trợ. Cũng như các IO mà Mach3 có thể nhận & xuất tín hiệu. Cũng như khã năng mở rộng chức năng qua macro hay Brain.

----------

